# Wan-Eta



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 1, 2016)

I picked this one up for a few bucks. 

I rarely touch jars as I know nothing on them, but I hadn't heard of this one before and thought the embossing/colour might be good. 

The base also told me it wasn't exactly brand new. 

All jars I see seem to have a Ball lid on them. Never figured out why.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 2, 2016)

That is a 1920 - 30 vintage jar. The BALL lids are found on them and other jars commonly as they were readily available for resealing the jars when canning.
Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you, Jim.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 6, 2016)

Spirit Bear said:


> Thank you, Jim.


You're welcome. I saw one for sale today in a shop in North Carolina.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 7, 2016)

I have one of these Wan-Eta Cocoa jars.  It had to be one of the first bottles I acquired -- 1977.  It is machine finished (no lip grinding).  The re-usable jar must have been an inducement to buy a luxury item like cocoa during rough economic times.


----------

